# Hop Tea & Dry Hop?



## lael (24/3/14)

I made a large batch and wasn't able to chill it fast enough. Now trying to get some late flavour and aroma back in the beer.

I haven't dry hopped before and have been reading through a bunch of posts and articles on it. 

Sounds like dry hopping doesn't contribute flavour as much as aroma and ppl recommend a hop tea for the flavour?

Was thinking 30gr hop tea steeped three times @ 1 min each time. and dry hop @ 1.5gr/L for 2 days 

It's a Mtn Goat summer ale attempt - so light and already slightly high on bitterness bc of the late additions staying hot when trying to chill. Trying to get a big burst of flavour and aroma. Any thoughts?


----------



## hoppy2B (25/3/14)

It would help to know how many minutes the late additions were at. But I'd guess that you will have a fair bit of flavour in there and you should just dry hop it and it should be good to go.


----------



## lael (25/3/14)

30min for bittering, 10min for flavour, aroma at flameout. About 30gr each. 90L batch. Aiming for 20ibus.


----------



## Yob (25/3/14)

You do get flavour from dry hopping, quite markedly. Bottle one before you make any additions, bottle one more if you make and add a hop tea, compare those 2 to a bottle with dry hops also and tell me there is no difference in flavour.


----------



## lael (25/3/14)

Mmmm, I hadn't considered that hop flavour might be different after bottling. Interesting point. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## lael (25/3/14)

Forgot to mention - took about 1.5hrs to bring down to 25c or so. What are the temps where flavour and aroma become stable / are formed and then when do the compounds stop getting driven off? Isomerisation is 80C right? (Which is bittering?)


----------



## Yob (25/3/14)

some info HERE

further HERE

and HERE

:icon_cheers:


----------



## superstock (25/3/14)

Yob, thanks for those links.


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/14)

I no chill, and when using hop tea I usually make the "tea" on saved wort and add it to the fermenter at the same time as pitching the yeast. So it's analogous to using a hop back.

Dry hopping on the other hand I'd do after around 3 days and it adds a different character. Unfortunately some hops such as German varieties, and Fuggles, leave the beer extremely "grassy".. a flavour you'll never forget once you have had it.

For hop tea I would just do one immersion with boiling water, or wort, in a coffee press - Woolies larger one is good value for less than $20 and does the job. Leave to steep for about 10 mins. If you produce too much hop tea it's going to affect the SG of the wort unless you factor that into your calcs and use less water in the mash.


----------



## lael (25/3/14)

Awesome help - thanks guys! So it seems like aroma compounds are volatile with oxygen rather / in addition to being volatile at a specific temp? I wish I still knew what temps flavour and aroma compounds are generated at and lost at if anyone knows.


----------

